# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Is there a lintel above through wall air-conditioners?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi
I have an in wall AC probably installed in 70/80s which I plan to remove.
How were these installed? I assume a lintel or something must be added after they cut out the hole?

----------


## JB1

No, I removed a couple. 
No lintel.  
I wonder what the max span you can get away with without a lintel. My air conds were about 3 brick spans. 
I bricked it the hole. Not an easy job to get looking good. 
apatalk

----------

